# New guy here



## boxxer (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys n girls, I go by boxxer, Im new to this board, Ive been on other boards for awhile, Some background on me, Ive been lifting for about 20 years, Im currently about 195lbs 5ft 10in and 37 yrs old... Ive used gear for about 6 years off n on, I lift with a powerlifting team, Im married, 1 kid, etc.. Ive been lurking for a long time, figured it was about time to join... Im glad to be here..


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*boxxer* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## boxxer (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Prince,,


----------



## musclemeds (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome, boxxer.  Good to have you here.


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hello


----------



## boxxer (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Tulip, n musclemeds


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## scmtnboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome.  Long time lurker here as well.


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome. Great resolution, been lurking here and there.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Oct 17, 2011)

Whats good Bossman? Welcome


----------



## boxxer (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Everybody, You all make it feel like home already!!!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## boxxer (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks raws, 
  I'll be gettin hold of you soon..


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome boxer!


----------



## boxxer (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks raws, 
  I'll be gettin hold of you soon..


----------



## colochine (Oct 19, 2011)

boxxer said:


> Thanks raws,
> I'll be gettin hold of you soon..



Wrong raws bro...

Welcome boxxer


----------



## boxxer (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry, I just noticed, lol


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome


----------

